# How much notice to give lesson instructor?



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

Obviously, you do not have to give a certain amount of notice, but for courtesy, I think it would depend on how often you schedule your lessons and how often you ride. For example, where I ride, they are scheduled in blocks of 10 weeks. Do you make a time each week, for the next month, or something else? Most places to do lessons are often busy and have people on wait lists that would like to ride (not sure if it is like this where you are), so I imagine your instructor would want to know asap for filling the space with someone else. Maybe a couple of weeks to a month?


----------



## LowcountryEquestrian (Mar 23, 2021)

MeditativeRider said:


> Obviously, you do not have to give a certain amount of notice, but for courtesy, I think it would depend on how often you schedule your lessons and how often you ride. For example, where I ride, they are scheduled in blocks of 10 weeks. Do you make a time each week, for the next month, or something else? Most places to do lessons are often busy and have people on wait lists that would like to ride (not sure if it is like this where you are), so I imagine your instructor would want to know asap for filling the space with someone else. Maybe a couple of weeks to a month?


Thank you for the response! Lesson times change every week and they are scheduled the Thursday or Friday before. I pay for lessons in advance on the 1st of each month. I don't think they have a waitlist.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

If you pay in advance at the beginning of each month, then a month's notice would be the polite way to do it. You pay for the month (say on May 1st) and let them know that it will be your last month. Otherwise, they are counting on that income and only find out at the last minute that it isn't coming. Horses have to be fed regardless and if they have more time, they can rearrange their schedule to give your spot to someone else.

My daughter has changed coaches many times over the last ten years, and we have stayed on good terms with every one of them by treating them with respect and honesty. Explain why you are leaving, but in a nice way (change of discipline, more convenient location, etc.). If you are leaving because you don't like the coach, then find a nice way to say that you just didn't find that you were compatible with their coaching style. Make it about you, not them.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If your lessons are paid for in advance, then your notice is given you will be changing barns at the end of your paid lesson allotment. You notify them, you don't ask for permission to go elsewhere...
If you can let them know a week or so in advance that allows them then to also fill your space with another student.
Thank the barn and instructor for giving you a education in care & riding to build on.
And leave it at that..._*do not*_ elaborate or expand.
If you return at some future date fine...but don't make promises and don't say why the need/want to leave unless it is something along with moving away from the area, changing discipline of riding and now needing a barn that is specialized...otherwise ..mum is the word!!

Good luck with the new barn and enjoy your lessons!!
🐴..


----------



## wtc (Apr 22, 2021)

Yep, if your lessons are paid for monthly then you should give a month's notice if possible. 
horselovinguy has it correct - thank them for their service and don't give a reason unless the new barn is closer to home or something like that!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would think you can just tell her now if you plan to leave. You've paid for this current month - just let her know you won't be coming next month. You don't owe her a reason but I would thank her for everything she's taught you.


----------



## LowcountryEquestrian (Mar 23, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the responses! I plan to tell her today and let her know I won’t be continuing next month. I was hesitant to give more notice because she can be the type to hold grudges against people and I didn’t want my last couple of lessons to be miserable. Realistically, I probably won’t be going back, not that I want to burn bridges. The barn really has been awesome, I just found something that worked better for me.


----------

